# who's from the panhandle



## david_saito

Looking to see how many from the panhandle section of Florida ? I live in Niceville. Maybe we can do a microskiff meet up talk about skiffs and meet people.


----------



## EdsonM

I'm on the Choctawhatchee Bay over near Freepport...pretty close to ya.


----------



## david_saito

Well there's one person. I was hoping to gather up several people from this site in our area and do a micro skiff only tournament. Kinda like the southern region. Do. Cheap monthly deal. It would keep the charter boats out and be a lot of fun.


----------



## LWalker

I'm over in Panama City. Several guys from here are on Microskiff


----------



## david_saito

Well maybe we can switch around where we do the tournaments. What do we need to do to get something organized ?


----------



## kyle85

I am in Tallahassee. Definitly like the tournament idea


----------



## david_saito

The ships Chandler in destin is putting on a sheepshead tournament Saturday the 28th of this month. It's 25 dollars winner take all. Should be fun depending on the weather


----------



## david_saito

Here's a link


----------



## EdsonM

Yeah I'm fishing the tourney, should be a good one. There's also a redfish group over in PC that holds several local tourneys with one over in LA I believe...

http://theredfishclub.com/


----------



## david_saito

Awesome. What kinda boat will you be in ? I'll be in a in a seafoam green skimmer skiff with a 30hp suzuki


----------



## 60hertz

Pensacola here!


----------



## david_saito

After April in going to try and organize a micro skiff only tournament atleast once a month mostly on the choctawhatchee bay area. Anyone interested send me a message.


----------



## ggoodman

Tailinwater im also in Tallahassee


----------



## EdsonM

> Awesome. What kinda boat will you be in ? I'll be in a in a seafoam green skimmer skiff with a 30hp suzuki


For the tourney I'll be in my 23 Pathfinder..think it's the only full wheat colored hull around here. My skiff is an an Ankona Shadowcast 16 in hunter green with a tan cap..tiller model. I fish in it a lot up in the Choctawhatchee River and mostly around the eastern side of the bay. I'd love to trailer it over near you guys and we could spend a day at it.


----------



## Mfeldman

I am in Pensacola as well


----------



## EdsonM

You guys ever fish over in Santa Rosa sound? Been thinking about trailer over there for a full day soon.


----------



## Brett

Since my kid lives in Destin now, been visiting and exploring the waters.
Been yakkin the shorelines so no ramp needed. Casting plastics at docks and pilings
drifting the potholes and dropoffs with topwater plugs, finding activity wherever the bait schools are.
Find the birds, find the fish. Some beautiful waters in that area, pick up a few keeper flounder
and underslot reds wherever there's some shell. Nice sheepshead on the bridge/dock pilings


----------



## Mfeldman

> You guys ever fish over in Santa Rosa sound? Been thinking about trailer over there for a full day soon.


I fish that area often. A good selection of grass flats with some deep holes. Usually just blind cast early morning


----------



## EdsonM

Thanks guys! if the weather ever clears up I'm headed over that way....might try to get over there late afternoon Tues.


----------



## greyghost61us

I live in Southwest GA, but I have a place in west Bay Co. and am down there most weekends, if I am not somewhere else fishing or hunting.  I mainly fish St. Andrews, but fish east of there, over to Panacea and points in between from time to time.  Getting ready for the tarpon to show up in a couple of months, practicing with my 11wt.  That is my goal this year, a panhandle tarpon on a fly....with that in mind, anyone have any suggestions for patterns that work in the panhandle?


----------



## mlawrence

I'm in Tallahassee and fish mostly St. Marks west to Carrabelle or Apalachicola.


----------



## CDL

South of Tallahassee here....Econfina to Carrabelle is about all I range


----------



## Jay Brimberry

West Bay in the winter would be a great place to have a tournament, miles and miles of shallow flats to pole with lots of redfish. Would be great if it were a fly fishing only tournament, but I know there just aren't really that many people local who fly fish. I used to be greyghost61us on here, but for some reason it won't let me log in under that name anymore.


----------



## MikeV

Im in Fort Walton Beach


----------



## Skinny_fly

LWalker said:


> I'm over in Panama City. Several guys from here are on Microskiff


I'm from Panama City as well. Any regular meet ups?


----------



## EastCapeVantage

Hey Guys, Just signed up with Microskiff today with a recent purchase of a new skiff. With most of my fishing is done in the Biloxi marsh and Louisiana marsh, I am from Dothan and about to have a baby any day. That being said I now have to fish a little closer to home for the next few months. I've been to a few flats in the west bay region but looking to explore and discuss fishing with some fellow fly guys here. Thanks


----------



## CPurvis

From Bay County as well. Also Originally from FWB. I'm down with the meet up and tourney idea.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I'm from just East of Panama City, I fish East Bay and St Joe Bay, pretty often. I will be venturing further West when my new boat is done.


----------



## chetman

I should have my first skiff here next month. Cant wait to start coming down on my own and fishing without having to pay a guide, although Ive done some awesome fishing in the panhandle area over the last few years and learned alot about where to get tarpon in and around the Mexico Beach area. Where are the reds around there? I would definitley come down and fish a mini tournament any time!


----------



## Jay Brimberry

The fishing hasn't been that great in West Bay this year, way too much fresh water, at times it looks like chocolate milk.


----------



## CPurvis

Jay Brimberry said:


> The fishing hasn't been that great in West Bay this year, way too much fresh water, at times it looks like chocolate milk.


Yeah was out Sunday.. Caught a few specks. Nothing the law would allow. Had to work my ass off for them. Drifting with a popping cork and DOA. I'm ready to be able to sight fish again.


----------



## Jay Brimberry

CPurvis said:


> Yeah was out Sunday.. Caught a few specks. Nothing the law would allow. Had to work my ass off for them. Drifting with a popping cork and DOA. I'm ready to be able to sight fish again.


I fished the surf and the outlet at Lake Powell sunday....other than the wind I did alright, was fly fishing.


----------



## MRichardson

I'm from Niceville. Lived there from birth to 22 years, then moved to Pcola for another 7.

Now I'm in Orlando. Does that count?


----------



## mangoman

MRichardson said:


> I'm from Niceville. Lived there from birth to 22 years, then moved to Pcola for another 7.
> 
> Now I'm in Orlando. Does that count?


Alright another Boggy Boy. I'm from Val P


----------



## Jay Brimberry

Skinny_fly said:


> I'm from Panama City as well. Any regular meet ups?


If you fly fish there is a group called Bay Fly Fishers that meets every month for casting practice and it is a good place to meet new fishing buddies. A few skiff owners, lots of kayak fishermen. They are on facebook. It would be nice to have a meet and greet and maybe a friendly tournament. Are there many from PCB area on this forum that fly fish?


----------



## Padre

EdsonM said:


> You guys ever fish over in Santa Rosa sound? Been thinking about trailer over there for a full day soon.


I fish the sound all the time


----------



## capncrunch

I'm in Tallahassee and fish for reds, trout and tarpon.


----------



## GatorFan321

Im from the central east coast but will be in Tallahassee for about 8 months starting at the end of this month for school (NOT AT FSU!). Id definitely be interested in meeting up with people and fishing. Especially since I don't know the area. Ive got a ShadowCast with a 30 Zuke on it that i will have with me for fishing on the weekends.


----------



## LowHydrogen

GatorFan321 said:


> Im from the central east coast but will be in Tallahassee for about 8 months starting at the end of this month for school (NOT AT FSU!). Id definitely be interested in meeting up with people and fishing. Especially since I don't know the area. Ive got a ShadowCast with a 30 Zuke on it that i will have with me for fishing on the weekends.


Damn brother, that's deep behind enemy lines! Hate to say it but you better scrape your stickers etc. I've had my license plate on the front of my truck broken twice while visiting there and you'll be there through the season.

I will be back in Gulf county full time through late fall, starting the end of this month. Maybe we can get together and fish, or to go scouting new areas.


----------



## GatorFan321

LowHydrogen said:


> Damn brother, that's deep behind enemy lines! Hate to say it but you better scrape your stickers etc. I've had my license plate on the front of my truck broken twice while visiting there and you'll be there through the season.
> 
> I will be back in Gulf county full time through late fall, starting the end of this month. Maybe we can get together and fish, or to go scouting new areas.


Classless FSU fans... Bout what is expected of them. Lol. I will shoot you a PM when I get up there and settled in at that academy. Im definitely in for fishing up there or exploring the area, especially with a fellow Gator.


----------



## Floridahookers

New on here but I've lived in Okaloosa county my whole life. My son and I are trying to get into the skiff fishing and build our own boat! Any tips and help welcome.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Floridahookers said:


> New on here but I've lived in Okaloosa county my whole life. My son and I are trying to get into the skiff fishing and build our own boat! Any tips and help welcome.


Welcome. Always glad to see more guys from N.FL


----------



## Padre

Well, I just got my 1st new skiff. I sold my other skiff in September and have been boat-less since then. Just picked up a new Aknona Native SUV. I haven't even had it 2 weeks yet. I usually fish Choctawhatchee Bay (For all you FWB and Boggy boys that have commented) but I have been known to trailer my old boat over to west bay. So if anyone wants to do a meet up after the holidays. I am game.
View attachment 4171


----------



## CPurvis

I'm in Bay County as well. I'm down for a meet up. We can maybe all do a little fishing and meet back at a certain time. At Boondocks Restaurant by the Hwy 79 bridge (West Bay) for beers(or sweet tea).


----------



## LowHydrogen

Eric Partin said:


> Well, I just got my 1st new skiff. I sold my other skiff in September and have been boat-less since then. Just picked up a new Aknona Native SUV. I haven't even had it 2 weeks yet. I usually fish Choctawhatchee Bay (For all you FWB and Boggy boys that have commented) but I have been known to trailer my old boat over to west bay. So if anyone wants to do a meet up after the holidays. I am game.
> View attachment 4171


Nice ride man! 
Is that a 50 hatsu'? 

I'd meet up, if I'm not gone for work.


----------



## Padre

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice ride man!
> Is that a 50 hatsu'?
> 
> I'd meet up, if I'm not gone for work.


Naw, it's a 40. I wanted a 50 but it wasn't rated for it. But I had it up to 36 mph this weekend so I am fine with a 40. 
I am off most Fridays and Saturdays. So in January I could do the 6th, the 20th or 21st. I am headed down to the glades for a week on the 29th but I could possibly do the 27th. If those don't work, we could look at February.


----------



## Padre

CPurvis said:


> I'm in Bay County as well. I'm down for a meet up. We can maybe all do a little fishing and meet back at a certain time. At Boondocks Restaurant by the Hwy 79 bridge (West Bay) for beers(or sweet tea).


I like that idea.


----------



## CPurvis

I work a two day on four day off schedule. I'm working most of those days you listed. I might could do the Feb 21. I wouldn't be able to make it to the launch til 0830 or 0900. I could do Dec. 30 or 31


----------



## Padre

CPurvis said:


> I work a two day on four day off schedule. I'm working most of those days you listed. I might could do the Feb 21. I wouldn't be able to make it to the launch til 0830 or 0900. I could do Dec. 30 or 31


Did you mean January 21st? that works for me. If you mean Feb. 21st, that is a Tuesday and i work.


----------



## CPurvis

Yes sorry I did mean January. I will be getting off work that morning at 7am


----------



## Padre

CPurvis said:


> Yes sorry I did mean January. I will be getting off work that morning at 7am


Ok, so it looks like a meet up. January 21st. West Bay in the morning. Boondocks at the end of the day. Burnt Mill Creek or Crooked Creek? Which one? Say 8:30? 
Everybody who commented on here this last year, I hope you guys can make it.


----------



## CPurvis

I usually put in at the bridge. And fish crooked Creek or ICW.


----------



## LowHydrogen

You're


Eric Partin said:


> Naw, it's a 40. I wanted a 50 but it wasn't rated for it. But I had it up to 36 mph this weekend so I am fine with a 40.
> I am off most Fridays and Saturdays. So in January I could do the 6th, the 20th or 21st. I am headed down to the glades for a week on the 29th but I could possibly do the 27th. If those don't work, we could look at February.


You're going to love that motor, I'm getting right at 9.5 mpg with the 50.


----------



## LWalker

Hey guys, I am pretty sure that Boondocks on West bay closes during the winter ever since they opened the one in Lynn Haven.


----------



## Padre

LowHydrogen said:


> You're
> 
> You're going to love that motor, I'm getting right at 9.5 mpg with the 50.


What do you have that 50 on?


----------



## Padre

LWalker said:


> Hey guys, I am pretty sure that Boondocks on West bay closes during the winter ever since they opened the one in Lynn Haven.


Good to know. We can always go somewhere else or sit in the ramp lot and sip some drinks there. I open to whatever.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Eric Partin said:


> What do you have that 50 on?


18' Spear LTG


----------



## Panama1one

Eric Partin said:


> Ok, so it looks like a meet up. January 21st. West Bay in the morning. Boondocks at the end of the day. Burnt Mill Creek or Crooked Creek? Which one? Say 8:30?
> Everybody who commented on here this last year, I hope you guys can make it.


Can't make this one. Doing a family thing that weekend. Would really like to meet some microskiffers in the area. Hopefully can make the next one. 

You're going to like the SUV. Have had mine a year and a half and it is one of my all time favorite boats.


----------



## SoloMike

Eric Partin said:


> Well, I just got my 1st new skiff. I sold my other skiff in September and have been boat-less since then. Just picked up a new Aknona Native SUV. I haven't even had it 2 weeks yet. I usually fish Choctawhatchee Bay (For all you FWB and Boggy boys that have commented) but I have been known to trailer my old boat over to west bay. So if anyone wants to do a meet up after the holidays. I am game.
> View attachment 4171


Next time you come to West Bay shoot me a message! I'm in Lynn Haven and I would love to test out that SUV. Right now I am torn between the SUV, the Cayenne, and the Heron to replace my 176 Key Largo.


----------



## Padre

Panama1one said:


> Can't make this one. Doing a family thing that weekend. Would really like to meet some microskiffers in the area. Hopefully can make the next one.
> 
> You're going to like the SUV. Have had mine a year and a half and it is one of my all time favorite boats.


Maybe we can do another after this one. Maybe move them around a little bit. Would love to fish over near Appalach. And then one over here on Choctawhatchee Bay.


----------



## Padre

SoloMike said:


> Next time you come to West Bay shoot me a message! I'm in Lynn Haven and I would love to test out that SUV. Right now I am torn between the SUV, the Cayenne, and the Heron to replace my 176 Key Largo.


Can you make the meet up on the 21st? Or if you can get over here to Destin, we can definitely give it a wet test.


----------



## kubackdylan

Im originally from the Daytona Area and will be moving to Destin on the 27th. In need of some advice on fishing the area... Also wouldn't mind a fishing buddy. I will probably buy a hobie kayak in the spare time of me trying to find a skiff. Call/text me (Dylan) if anybody has any leads to skiffs around the area or would like to fish sometime (386)-237-8562... Thanks guys!


----------



## SoloMike

Eric Partin said:


> Can you make the meet up on the 21st? Or if you can get over here to Destin, we can definitely give it a wet test.



I'm thinking I should be able to make the meet up. I'll shoot ya a message sometime before then!


----------



## Padre

kubackdylan said:


> Im originally from the Daytona Area and will be moving to Destin on the 27th. In need of some advice on fishing the area... Also wouldn't mind a fishing buddy. I will probably buy a hobie kayak in the spare time of me trying to find a skiff. Call/text me (Dylan) if anybody has any leads to skiffs around the area or would like to fish sometime (386)-237-8562... Thanks guys!


I used to live in Brevard for years. Love the Lagoon. Yeah just shoot me a message when you get up here. Also, one of my buddies is the Kayak pro for Half Hitch so if you are going to get one, you should go through him. Maybe we can do a fishing trip with him because he has all the demos.


----------



## Padre

SoloMike said:


> I'm thinking I should be able to make the meet up. I'll shoot ya a message sometime before then!


Yeah let me know if you can make that meet up and I won't bring anybody with me. That way I can pole you around and then you can pole me around as see how the boat feels.


----------



## kubackdylan

Eric Partin said:


> I used to live in Brevard for years. Love the Lagoon. Yeah just shoot me a message when you get up here. Also, one of my buddies is the Kayak pro for Half Hitch so if you are going to get one, you should go through him. Maybe we can do a fishing trip with him because he has all the demos.


Sweet, I'll have to check the store out. I appreciate it.


----------



## Padre

kubackdylan said:


> Im originally from the Daytona Area and will be moving to Destin on the 27th. In need of some advice on fishing the area... Also wouldn't mind a fishing buddy. I will probably buy a hobie kayak in the spare time of me trying to find a skiff. Call/text me (Dylan) if anybody has any leads to skiffs around the area or would like to fish sometime (386)-237-8562... Thanks guys!


Dude, You're in the Coast Guard? Is that why you are coming to Destin? One of the officer's there is a big fisherman and some of the best red fishing is right off the jetty going into the station. I caught this 38" red this last Friday on the flat right next to the station.
View attachment 4232


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Everybody already have new years plans? From bama but fish St. Andrews and St. Joe every weekend I can. I can't make the 21st meet but what about new years for everybody? and @LowHydrogen I'm riding with you I don't have a live well on the Hell's Bay. haha plus you can go where I can't.


----------



## Padre

Ethan Harris said:


> Everybody already have new years plans? From bama but fish St. Andrews and St. Joe every weekend I can. I can't make the 21st meet but what about new years for everybody? and @LowHydrogen I'm riding with you I don't have a live well on the Hell's Bay. haha plus you can go where I can't.


I can't do New Year's weekend, I have a couple of weddings but @CPurvis said he could do it. But that would be cool to see you on the 21st.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I can't make the 21st meet. I'll be in Orlando for a meeting. But anytime after that I'll should be good to go. Or at least until after deer season ends up here.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Ethan Harris said:


> Everybody already have new years plans? From bama but fish St. Andrews and St. Joe every weekend I can. I can't make the 21st meet but what about new years for everybody? and @LowHydrogen I'm riding with you I don't have a live well on the Hell's Bay. haha plus you can go where I can't.


There's a possibility I may have to fly to Duluth in early Jan, but if I can make it there's a spot for you in the boat. I don't have any live well either but you can bring a bubbler bucket if you have to lol.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I got an engel I can bring. I'm thinking about making a run down on Monday. You gonna be busy? Either my boat or yours it don't matter. I was thinking St. Joe or East Bay.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I have family supposed to be in town, doubt I'll be able to get free. If something changes I'll get up with you.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

aight i'm not for sure yet so ill let you know


----------



## Chip

Hey Guys new to the forum , I'm originally from FWB and grew up fishing the Santa Rosa sound and Destin . I've been in PCB for 4 years , I've about got my skiff ready to get back in the water and it would be great to fish with some new faces. West Bay was on fire in Sept and Oct and the water was gin clear .


----------



## Padre

Chip said:


> Hey Guys new to the forum , I'm originally from FWB and grew up fishing the Santa Rosa sound and Destin . I've been in PCB for 4 years , I've about got my skiff ready to get back in the water and it would be great to fish with some new faces. West Bay was on fire in Sept and Oct and the water was gin clear .


Hey Chip, welcome. I too grew up in FWB. Now I live in Destin. We are doing a meet up in West Bay on January 21st if you can make it. 

Eric


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Man I wish I could be there. I'll be in orlando for a meeting but I am going fly fishing on the lagoon with Mike Mann. So I won't be too miserable. lol when can we do another meet?


----------



## Padre

DeepSouthFly said:


> Man I wish I could be there. I'll be in orlando for a meeting but I am going fly fishing on the lagoon with Mike Mann. So I won't be too miserable. lol when can we do another meet?


I'd rather be fishing the 'Goon. I think the idea is after this meet up, we will try and set up another one.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

haha yeah I'm pumped. I have fished it before and did pretty good for a first time. Never with a fly rod tho. Mike said this time of year big girls are laid up shallow and easy to get to eat. So we shall see. But that sounds good. We need to do a meet up in Crooked Island one day come summer. Fish in the morning and sand bar it up the rest of the day.


----------



## kubackdylan

Eric Partin said:


> Dude, You're in the Coast Guard? Is that why you are coming to Destin? One of the officer's there is a big fisherman and some of the best red fishing is right off the jetty going into the station. I caught this 38" red this last Friday on the flat right next to the station.
> View attachment 4232


Yes sir I am, I figured that out and I can fish off the jetty... They said the pomps are running through our basin there pretty good right now which unusual. Anyways I'm looking into trying to get a boat while I'm here so if you have any leads that would be appreciated!


----------



## Padre

Anybody still want to do a meet up a week from today on the 21st in West Bay? The tide should be coming in most of the day and the winds aren't out of control.


----------



## Padre

So far the conditions are not looking great for a meet up at West Bay on Saturday. Supposed to be SSW @ 10-20 mph and 90% chance of rain. Figures, last weekend was perfect and I had to work. Guess we will wait and see.


----------



## CPurvis

Yeah weather not looking so good. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Padre

CPurvis said:


> Yeah weather not looking so good. Maybe next weekend.


Sounds good.


----------



## Dutch

Tallahassee here. Good to see you guys wanting to get together.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

everybody gonna be around feb 10th thru the 12th? i'll be down for the ole valentines day deal with the wifey but def bringing the boat. lol


----------



## Padre

I could do the 10th. I have a wedding on Saturday. Where are you going to be?


----------



## CPurvis

I can do Feb 10.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I'll be at my condo in panama. I was planning to fish prolly east bay. I feel like the fish aren't as pressured over there.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I could only fish the 11th and 12th. I'll just be getting into town on the 10th. prolly late too


----------



## Jfack

I'll be moving to defuniak in a year for our 4th year dental outreach clinic. Was wondering if anyone could give me some insight on the fishing up there and if it's worth me dragging my banshee up for the year I'll be there. Also if anyone knows how the night life is around there? Word I've heard is that it's in the middle of no where with nothing to do.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Jfack said:


> I'll be moving to defuniak in a year for our 4th year dental outreach clinic. Was wondering if anyone could give me some insight on the fishing up there and if it's worth me dragging my banshee up for the year I'll be there. Also if anyone knows how the night life is around there? Word I've heard is that it's in the middle of no where with nothing to do.


Nightlife....LOL, you'll need to drive to the South end of the county for that.
I didn't know they used dentists in North Walton co......, heard all the dental work there was done via beer bottle and pool cue. Only kidding.

Edit: def bring the boat, you're only going to be 20 mi from Choctaw bay, and here in North FL, that's 20min (not a lot of traffic, unless you're down on the beach). You won't be meeting a lot of fly fishing guys up here though.


----------



## Jfack

LowHydrogen said:


> Nightlife....LOL, you'll need to drive to the South end of the county for that.
> I didn't know they used dentists in North Walton co......, heard all the dental work there was done via beer bottle and pool cue. Only kidding.
> 
> Edit: def bring the boat, you're only going to be 20 mi from Choctaw bay, and here in North FL, that's 20min (not a lot of traffic, unless you're down on the beach). You won't be meeting a lot of fly fishing guys up here though.


Dangitttt. So it's the Lecom clinic right where 10 and 331 meet. Was thinking about getting a place close to Freeport to fish that bay and creeks. What's that area like for sight fishing reds on fly? A lot of random rocks? Hard/soft bottom? I'm used to fishing ozello/Bradenton/little gasparilla area which are all very different. 

Lol yeah we throw away our hand pieces and get equipped with a dewalt drill and some crazy glue


----------



## LowHydrogen

Jfack said:


> Dangitttt. So it's the Lecom clinic right where 10 and 331 meet. Was thinking about getting a place close to Freeport to fish that bay and creeks. What's that area like for sight fishing reds on fly? A lot of random rocks? Hard/soft bottom? I'm used to fishing ozello/Bradenton/little gasparilla area which are all very different.
> 
> Lol yeah we throw away our hand pieces and get equipped with a dewalt drill and some crazy glue


I have not fished that area, only traveled through by boat a couple times. Most of the area up here West of Apalachicola is sand/mud/grass, there are oysters in some areas but nothing like you saw in Oz (I was born and raised in Yankeetown). @Padre is over in Destin so he can likely provide local knowledge on the bay. You would also be close enough to fish West or North bay in Panama City (where I fish relatively often). The fish in the St Joe/St Andrews East/West/North bay system are typically super spooky and IMHO harder to approach than southern big bend (Cedar Key to Homosassa) Redfish. I think it is mostly due to the water usually being really clear. 
LH


----------



## Padre

Definitely bring your boat. You are in a lot better luck for fishing than you are for night life. If you move to Freeport, there is so great back country fishing there. Oyster beds, marsh, and river mouths. And you are only 30 minutes from West Bay, one of the few places in NW FL that you can actually find tailing red fish. But they are spooky unless they have their sights on some crab down below. Now the night life is great down in Destin and south Walton but it is a bit of a drive so you might have to have a DD.


----------



## Jfack

Sweet thanks for the advice guys. ill be back in touch come moving time.


----------



## Darkstar

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum. I just picked up a 2007 Mitzi 17 that I'll be fishing in north and west bays mainly;live in Lynn Haven. Jfack my wife has family in Bradenton and we usually spend a week at Anna Maria during the summer. Moving to Freeport will definitely take some adjustment and likely some culture shock as well but the fishing will be good.


----------



## Darkstar

Did anyone make it out to west bay today; just wondering how the fishing was? I was stuck behind the desk looking out the window at a beautiful day. Ugh!


----------



## Padre

Darkstar said:


> Did anyone make it out to west bay today; just wondering how the fishing was? I was stuck behind the desk looking out the window at a beautiful day. Ugh!


I did. It was a beautiful day but I goosed egged it. 1st my buddy cancelled so I was by myself. I put in at Crooked creek. I have never been there so I considered it an exploration trip. Didn't see any fish. It was low tide so it was very shallow at the mouth. Cruised over to the ditch and tried the marsh in there. Wind kicked up so it was a very choppy ride back to Crooked Creek. Plus it was cold in the morning. I then went over to the Burnt Mill area which I know better and usually do pretty good there. By the then the wind had died. I tried all my usual spots and went out onto the flats and poled for a while. I did not see one fish. But it was a nice day to be on the water.


----------



## Darkstar

Nice. Sounds like a good day anyway. We fished the mouth of crooked creek last Saturday afternoon. We caught a couple of small trout and saw several redfish but couldn't hook up. The reds were pushed way up in the skinny water.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

how'd you put in at crooked creek? you put in at the neighborhood ramp?


----------



## Padre

DeepSouthFly said:


> how'd you put in at crooked creek? you put in at the neighborhood ramp?


No, at the public ramp on the north side of the highway.


----------



## Padre

DeepSouthFly said:


> how'd you put in at crooked creek? you put in at the neighborhood ramp?


did you fish in East Bay? I thought about going over there but I didn't have the time.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Nah I never made it down. Had to go to B ham to see my wife's grand mother in the hospital. Planning on coming down this up coming weekend with a buddy and his wife and we will either run the beach looking for schools of reds or fish east bay.


----------



## 850Khai

from panama city here. fish west bay a lot would love to get together with some of you guys and fish
currently redoing this Queen Craft so keep an eye out. Going with Nidacore Deck and Coosa transom


----------



## texasag07

Just moved to the pan handle and I only fling flies. Pm me if you want to get out. I can push a boat and also have one.


----------



## LowHydrogen

texasag07 said:


> Just moved to the pan handle and I only fling flies. Pm me if you want to get out. I can push a boat and also have one.


What part of the panhandle are you in?


----------



## CPurvis

Anyone fishing west bay this weekend?


----------



## Padre

CPurvis said:


> Anyone fishing west bay this weekend?


I wish I could. I have to work. It looks windy anyway. I was going to fish Hogtown yesterday morning but it was windy and drizzly. It got nice later in the day but I had to work. I did get to fish Mosquito Lagoon last week. My guy sight fished his first red.
View attachment 7483


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I've looked at hogtown on google earth. Any good? Looks good but I have never seen it in person.


----------



## Padre

DeepSouthFly said:


> I've looked at hogtown on google earth. Any good? Looks good but I have never seen it in person.


It has been hot for the past 3 weeks as there are lot of shrimp back up in there.


----------



## CPurvis

I guess this thread died. Anyone ever meet up and fish? I'm still open to a meet up of some kind. I'm in Bay County. I fish mostly West Bay and North Bay but I grew up and still work in FWB so I don't mind fishing over there either.


----------



## CPurvis

Panhandle meet up? Let's do it!


----------



## Padre

I'll do it.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I'll probably be gone somewhere working, but if I'm home I'm in. I'm in Gulf Co. but have a truck and can meet up anywhere.


----------



## CPurvis

LowHydrogen said:


> I'll probably be gone somewhere working, but if I'm home I'm in. I'm in Gulf Co. but have a truck and can meet up anywhere.


Definitely keep you posted.


----------



## H_Reid

I am in Pensacola. Fly fishing from shore or kayak most days that conditions allow. Hit me up if anyone is around here and wants to link up. I grew up here and recently moved back. Learning the inshore waters I always ignored growing up has been a blast.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

If I’m available I’d be down


----------



## CPurvis

DeepSouthFly said:


> If I’m available I’d be down


I am waiting to see what kind of interest I get and then set a place and time. Sat. May 12 is looking good right now. I will keep you posted.


----------



## CPurvis

So right now I'm thinking about Sat. May 12 meet up at The new boat ramps at Thomas Pilcher park at 331 bridge. Do some fishing and then around noon meet up for lunch, drinks and stories at The Bay restaurant at the south end of the bridge. I chose this location based on it being somewhat centralized for everyone. Plus it offers good skinny water fishing with a nice restaurant with a laid back atmosphere with plenty of dock space. Also Bay baits is right there if needed. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## Padre

Say the word and I'll put it in my calendar.


----------



## CPurvis

Panhandle Microskiff Rally
When: Sat. May 12, 2018
Where: Thomas Pilcher Park at the Hwy. 331 bridge. 21987 US-331, Santa Rosa Beach, FL 32459
Time: 7:00am
Details: We will start off meeting up at Thomas Pilcher park. These are new boat ramps at the Hwy 331 bridge in Santa Rosa Beach Fl. They offer 4 ramps with plenty of Parking. Bay Baits Bait and Tackle is right there at the foot of the bridge to accommodate any of your fishing needs (including live bait, if you are one of those guys). We will start the day with a few hours of fishing in the beautiful Choctawhatchee Bay.
At noon we will be meeting up at The Bay Café for lunch and drinks. The restaurant is located at the foot of the 331 bridge and is right on the water. It offers plenty of dock space and a Sandy beach to park your skiff. The Bay Café has great food and a full bar with and assortment of beers. 

I hope we can get a lot of people to attend and make this a regular event to expand on offering different locations every time. If possible shoot me a PM to let me know if you plan on attending or if you have any questions. 

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Padre

I am putting it on my calendar. This will work out good. Because we are talking with the people from Mayfly Media about hosting a showing of the 2018 Fly Fishing Film Festival in Destin in Friday May 11. So hopefully, you can watch fly fishing and win some door prizes on Friday night and then hit the Bay on Saturday.


----------



## bugslinger

In tallahassee myself.....


----------



## DeepInTheSkinny

How did the meet up go? I wanted to come over from Pensacola but had company in town.


----------



## CPurvis

DeepInTheSkinny said:


> How did the meet up go? I wanted to come over from Pensacola but had company in town.


Went great! Had 6 skiff there representing Destin, PCB, Troy Al., and Mobile Al. I can see it having the potentially grow into a much bigger event.


----------



## bugslinger

Ought to have a fun redfish "tournament" sometime this winter. Could be a great deal of fun.


----------



## Flatbroke426

I live in Dothan. Not too far


----------

